# Just A Little Brag



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been asked to provide food for the Annual Conference of VA Biological Farmers at their annual dinner in Richmond, VA on 11th and 12th of February! I have told her I can provide various cheeses, butter, fresh eggs, milk-fed pork and perhaps some early spring greens depending on the weather. She is looking to offer a menu of sustainably produced foods within Virginia and she is serving 400 folks! I am thrilled that she asked! And yes, she will need more providers, but this is a step-up for me. Also, Farm Bureau of Virginia is publishing in their farm magazine, a front page article on goat dairying in February 2012 with Night Sky Farm as the main subject! Another, jump-start for the farm! So, please be on the look-out for press releases on these 2 accomplishments for Night Sky Farm. dance:


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Awesome!! What a great oppurtunity for you. So happy for ya. Way to go! dance:


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Very cool! How can we get to see the article?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you Katie and Marion! When I get it I will post it! The dinner will be a newspaper release, I'm sure.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations! It sounds like you've made it to the big leagues. And, it's also a good marketing opportunity for more business.
Elizabeth


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

You're famous!!!! Congrats Jennifer...wow.....I actually know a, "Rockin' Cheese making Star!"


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

That is wonderful. So happy for you!!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

That is fantabulous.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats! Very cool!!!


----------

